# New 6"+ Jack Dempsey



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are a few pics of a JD that "rescued" from an LFS... i say rescued because he had been there for about 6 months in a 50 gallon bowfront tank with 2 large oscars, an ornate bichir, a red jewel and a huge flowerhorn....

He is around 6" or so, and is a beast... already disposed of a buenos aires tetra and a giant danio.... any suggestions on interesting tank mates in a 75gallon??


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Good looking JD! I would get him a girlfriend as a tank mate. It may be hard to introduce other cichlids with him at that size.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi GOSKN5 ,

You have a great looking JD. In addition, your tank is awesome; it looks great with the two types of wood coming down from the cornes.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous natural-looking tank! I'm surprised people weren't fighting over that JD at the store. There's no accounting for taste.

For a cichlid tankmate, either a lady friend or a Convict. My JD doesn't bother my 3 Filament Barbs (aka Blackspot barbs) but they're full grown, over 5". It's tough to find big ones. Silver Dollars are cool and add very little to the bioload. Just avoid red hooks. They get humongous.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am considering adding a green terror that is about 5" to the mix....

just not sure how they would get along, or if the tank is big enough for them both... what do you guys think??


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I feel a 75gal is a bit small for both a JD and GT. Adding only one other cichlid will also target both cichlids aggression only on one another. If you do not want to go with a pair of JDs, maybe look into adding a pair of a smaller growing cichlid such as any of the Cryptoheros species.

Also, when adding additional cichlids I would add a bit to your tanks scape. Create some line of sight breaks and "boundries" for territories by adding some large rocks and additional pieces of driftwood.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

quote"I feel a 75gal is a bit small for both a JD and GT. Adding only one other cichlid will also target both cichlids aggression only on one another. If you do not want to go with a pair of JDs, maybe look into adding a pair of a smaller growing cichlid such as any of the Cryptoheros species."

I have a JD and a GT in my 75g that get along great. But I also had a GT and JD in my 125g that were always squabbling. And I have often kept the combo before. Despite my success with the current 75g and other previous tanks, I wouldn't recommend the combination for your tank. I'd either do a few Malawi cichlids, a larger dither species (like silver dollars), or a few same sex convicts or Firemouths. A lot has to do with your JD's tempermant, as well as where you want to go with the tank. And also what is locally available.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I have a gold severum and a convict in another tank... I could move them in with the dempsey and put the GT in the other tank... Wonder how the severum would fair? He is pretty tough.. But still small...


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Depends on the temperament of your JD. If he views the Severum as a threat, he'll kill it. If not, he'll probably ignore it.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

My 6" jd had a rough start in life & has accepted everything I've put w/her. It all depends upon their temperment. Mine is easy going...totally not destructive, but loves any attention.

She lives w\2 angel fish, a buenos tetra, a blood parrot & oh yeah, a map turtle, & my unidintified catfish. She is extremely tolerant.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

BTW, I too have a 75 gallon.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think this one is laid back as well... if he views it as food he will eat it... but other than that has shown no aggression toward anything in the tank.. i am hoping to give it a try... so we will see....


----------

